# Power Carvers / Which One?



## rustynails

I am considering trying my hand at power carving in wood and in my review of different equipment it seems that the Foredom 1/3HP TX and the ½ hp Mastercarver Pro flex-shaft get good reviews in the flex shaft units. Also in the air driven systems the Turbo Carver or the SCM 400xs seem to get good reviews as well. I am looking for recommendations of what I should use or get as I have never done any power carving. I have done a couple of chip carvings and one relief carving by hand. Basically I am new to this and I don't mind spending the money on the tools but I hate to spend money on the wrong ones (or even used if anyone has something). Any help on the right tools (including the burs) would be appreciated.

Also are there any DVD's out there that anyone would recommend to help me in the learning process? Or even a class in the Mid Michigan area. As I have look at a lot on U-Tube but being I haven't tried it one can get the wrong information sometimes from some of those videos as in what is really the right way to start?

Thanks


----------



## Redoak49

I am looking at the same issue with those two brands. Both seem to get pretty good reviews. I think the Foredom is probably a little better.

I am going to use mine mainly as a rotary tool but also want a reciprocating carving tool.

One thing I know is that I want a desktop speed control rather than the foot pedal control.
The hand pieces for them is universal.

One thing to try is a Google search of Foredom versus Mastercarver. You will get a number of threads.

Please post what you end up with.


----------



## Finn

I have the master carver and like it. I use the rotary hand piece and the carving hand piece with a bench mounted speed controller. The carving hand piece is a gem. It operates like a mini jack hammer with a gouge tip.


----------



## roman

I use the foredom to hog off wood and general shape, then use a Gesswein high speed jewelers tool for detail work

Highly recommend both

pricey on the Gesswein but worth every nickel


----------



## rustynails

Thanks for all the tips….


----------

